# Hindernis vor Objekt erkennen



## GeRrItK. (13. Dez 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich kämpfe momentan mit meinem automatischen Fahrzeugverkehr. Das Fahrzeug fährt eine Route ab und fährt alles über, was im Weg steht.

Meine Frage:
Wie kann ich dem Fahrzeug sozusagen ein eigenes Koordinatensystem zuweisen? Also x+10 ist dann in Fahrtrichtung vor dem Auto. Ich würde gerne irgendwie vor dem Fahrzeug Hindernisse in einem gewissen Abstand erkennen und bin absolut Ratlos.

Wie ist das möglich? Ich danke schonmal für eure Mühe.

Gruß,
Gerrit


----------



## pro2 (13. Dez 2011)

http://www.ralf-bauer.org/java/tutorial/Tutorial.zip

Such mal da nach Kollisionserkennung im Tutorial!


----------



## GeRrItK. (13. Dez 2011)

Die Kollision zu erkennen ist nicht das Problem... Auf einer gerade eine Kollision zu erkennen ist ebenfalls kein Problem. Wenn das Objekt aber schräg fährt so hab ich ein Problem. Woher weiß ich wo X + 10 ist. Muss ja irgendwie berechenbar sein.


----------



## Legion (13. Dez 2011)

du brauchst informationen über die "map" bzw die strecke, die dein fahrzeug fahren kann. sonst geht das nicht...
es wäre gut wenn du ein paar mehr details erklären könntest. was genau hast du denn vorliegen?

aber wenn die kollision kein problem ist, warum berechnest du nicht voraus, wo sich das fahrzeug als nächstes befindet und schaust, ob diese position mit einem hindernis kollidiert?
also wenn dein fahrzeug sich bei x befindet, dann schaust du ob ein rechteck (so groß wie das fahrzeug) an position x + 10 mit einem hindernis kollidiert. falls ja, dann kann das fahrzeug dort nicht entlang fahren. da könntest du auch gleich A* benutzen wenn du einen weg um die Hindernisse herum finden willst...


----------



## GeRrItK. (14. Dez 2011)

Das Fahrzeug fährt Checkpoints ab. Bewegt sich von 
	
	
	
	





```
(1|3)
```
 nach 
	
	
	
	





```
(4|1)
```
. Berechnet sich den kürzesten Weg (Gerade zwischen den Punkten) und dreht sich automatisch in Fahrtrichtung. Also ist z.B. der Punkt 
	
	
	
	





```
v.getPositionX() + 10;
```
nicht vor dem Fahrzeug sondern teilweise neben, hinter oder ähnliches. Daher bräuchte ich eine Methode, mit der ich Koordinaten in Relation zum Fahrzeug auslesen kann.

Anbei eine Skizze, wie sich X+10 auswirkt. Allerdings soll sich der Bereich in Fahrtrichtung + 10 befinden.


----------



## Legion (14. Dez 2011)

wie bewegt es sich von a nach b? was weisst du denn über die hindernisse? was hindert dich daran zu prüfen ob ein rechteck, das dein fahrzeug umgibt sich mit dem rechteck, das das hindernis umgibt, überschneidet?


----------



## GeRrItK. (14. Dez 2011)

Verdammt ja. So einfach... Ich denke immer viel zu komplex.


----------

